# Rhoduium DID IT!!!!



## loco (Jun 19, 2008)

looks like rhodium finally did it. it cleared the $10,000 mark. makes me wish I had the $$ to toss at it especially when I started watching it when it was $6,223 roughly a year ago. I knew this daw was coming. WOW!! now to bad we haven't found a real good way to effectively pull it from cats. 

By the way I have been following the work still going on with it. I'd be glad to help if there is anyway I can. I just don't have the chemistry background or working knowledge several of you guys do. But good work from what I see so far.

heck at this point I'd be happy if there was an effective way to pull the platinum and palladium from it and be able to effectively set the rhodium aside to work with at another time.


----------



## Lou (Jun 19, 2008)

I've got a pretty cool photo of 3.25 troy ounces rhodium buttons I am going to upload later on! Cool things, they float on Hg!

Also just did 135.5g of questionable Pt.

Lou


----------



## Seamus (Jun 19, 2008)

I like rhodium more than every now. Iwould like to be sitting on a load of it, How about you?


----------

